# Hobie power skiff



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome! I'm finishing up my Hobie rebuild and can't wait to see what it will do on the water.

Post up some pics as soon as you can!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats, post some pix when you get your Hobie.

I'm finishing up installing a gas tank in my Hobie tonight.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gramps - my hull I believe is the same color blue as yours, original gelcoat. Could you explain the process you used to buff it out and make it shiney again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

HS it was more of CutRunner's magic potion and wool pad than anything I did. But we used 800 3m wet/dry to lightly wet sand the hull and then used Buff Magic 2000 to buff out the gel coat. The wet sanding was only to take off the white haze and then buffed.

Depending on your gel coat condition, wet sanding may not be required. If you compound and still see, what I thought looked like "dry" glass cloth pattern, then you'll need to sand. If it takes a shine right away in the test area, no need to sand!


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Was this the one on CL in Palm Coast?

If so nice looking rig, good luck.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes it was. Solid little boat. Really looking forward to tearing into it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet! Welcome to the family.
If you need any help with the polishing I can walk you through it


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Cut - I will definitely take you up on the polishing advice. I'm picking up the boat around 7 tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

[/URL][\img]


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw this one craigslist, are you going to keep the bass fishing chair or make her high-performance? That polling platform looks good. You should do some major mods so we can have 3 Hobie rebuilds at one time.

Not trying to diss on the bass chair.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Squid- the bass chair is definitely coming off. And to be honest I will prob never pole this thing, but the platform is staying on for a seat and to run some trolling rods.

I'm going to try and find a gas tank that will fit under the front compartment. Relocate the batteries into the center console, if I can get them to fit. 
The wiring on this thing is a disaster so I plan on cleaning that all up and adding a nice switch panel on the console. Lots of parts like the poling platform will get removed, sandblasted and powder coated. Other than that the boat just needs a really good cleaning. I have a lot more ideas floating around in my head like a live well and what not, but one thing at a time. I'll get some better pictures of the skiff out in the sun this weekend.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice HS! I think you're hull is a darker blue but looks great. That is a nice setup there, especially the motor with trim. If you want to upgrade the binnacle, I have a conversion harness that will adapt to the "new" style OMC binnacles.

Oh and if you want to get rid of the front hatch, let me know! ;D


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gramps - Thanks for the kind words. I think I'm going to have to hold on to that front hatch... Sorry

The boat looks way darker in this picture than it really is. I'll get some better shots this weekend out in the sun. The binnacle on the boat is in decent shape, but I'll definitely keep the upgrade in mind. Only thing wrong with the trim and tilt is one of the relays is bad. 

Updates to come


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome to the HPS family.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Looking boat! I really like them Hobie Skiffs! I see you have a bracket that your controls mount to. Did you do that because of the lever being on that side, if so, if it is like mine, you can take the lever off and move it to the other side and mount it then directly against the console. Only reason I say that, is because I did the same thing before figuring out that it will swap over. Will give it a cleaner look as well.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

PC - Thanks! I haven't done anything to the boat yet, pics are from when I brought it home. I was actually thinking the same thing about the binnacle. I do like the idea of moving it to the left side except all the wiring runs through the floor on the right side. So moving it may create more headache. Who knows...


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am sorry man, I should of explained a little bit better, but the actual handle itself with flip over to the other side, there is one screw(i believe allen head) and it should pop right off the control box. Then just stick it back on except for the other side. Then you will be able to mount it right back up expect with out that bracket and it will be on the same side.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

PC - I understand what your saying now and that sounds awesome. I'm going to take a look at it this weekend. It would be awesome to have it bolted right to the console without that extra bracket. Thanks man


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got the boat on the water today and man I'm really impressed. Winds were up and steady chop and the hobie handle it way better than I expected. Very smooth and dry ride. Wot run hit 33mph with two guys and the dog. The boat cruises really nice at about 23-25mph. If I wasn't low on gas I would have stayed out all day! Digging this boat more and more everyday!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I tell people all the time "don't open your mouth unless you've actually ran a Hobie Skiff before". people don't understand that a 15' boat can be so dry and runn like hell in chop.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Have any of you guys found a good boat hatch weatherstripping. The front hatch on my boat leaks like crazy and I have a trolling battery that keeps getting wet. Any ideas?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Westmarine sells weatherstripping but its like 50bucks for 3 feet. Home depot has basically the same exact stuff fot 6 bucks. I used the big size weather stripping on mine and its tighter than a ducks azz. The only way water comes in is if it comes from the floor under the hatch lid


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I tell people all the time "don't open your mouth unless you've actually ran a Hobie Skiff before". people don't understand that a 15' boat can be so dry and runn like hell in chop.


Suprised me on my first run and to say I've ran a lot of boats is an understatement.
I love running out the inlet next to 20ft center consoles at the same speed and comfort as them


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Had a great day out on the boat with Emma. A little more sunshine would have been nice, but fun anyway!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm curious as to why there are are so many inspection ports in the deck. Is there some cool mod down there or did a snake get in the boat and someone tried to cove up the bullet holes.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Squid - truthfully I have no idea why there are so many inspection holes. They are really yellow colored from the sun, so I'll put in some nice new white ones and hopefully they will kind of disappear.

Small update, put a couple nice stainless cup holders in the console. The boat had no beer holders... Go figure


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good way to accescorize

I have no idea if I spelt that correctly


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mmmmm beer! ;D

How did it run with the 40? 

Also if you would, pop those inspection ports and tell us if there is foam in there! It seems with all the Hobie's on the forum, each one is built a little different.


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gramps - The motor is actually a 48 spl and last time I was out it ran 33mph in chop with two people, the dog and a cooler of beer. Fast enough for me. Nice part is the motor is relatively light so the ass end doesn't float real low. 

I have already opened the inspection holes and there is no foam in there, just the wiring from the console to the motor. However, the rear humps are foam filled. Haven't checked the bow for foam yet. Will let you guys know if there is any up there.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its my personal opinion that a 50hp 2 stroke is the perfect motor for these boats. Goodnpower and great weight ratio.
The 48/50johnsons and 50 yamaha are perfect. The 70 is fun but sits a little low in the back, but not too bad. My boat with the 70 still self bails at the dock with nobody in it, which was great when I went to the keys last july and it monsooned all 5 days 11hours a day :-/ :'(


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree 100%, but I bet that thing is a blast to drive with the 70hp!


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

you should come up here and ride in my HPS with a 90hp MERC!  Talk about POWER . . . I would actually really love to ride in one of these with a yamaha 2 stroke 50 just to see the difference . . .


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Now that a motor. Do you have to keep your scuppers closed? I'm sure that thing has a serious squat while at rest.


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

if its just me in the boat then I have to keep the scuppers plugged with tennis balls, but if I have another person in the boat and they stay in front of the center console, then believe it or not the scuppers work without being plugged. If two people stand in the back then you better be real careful!


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Built a rod holder for the center console tonight. I couldn't find one that was small enough for my little console so I made it. Used starboard and a couple rod holders. Turned out good I think


----------

